# Sweet life find



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

While vacationing on Seneca lake in the finger lakes of New York I stumbled across an older marina that had some pretty awesome older marine products and accessories and found a box of these wiggle warts! I was astounded by the find!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jcoholich said:


> While vacationing on Seneca lake in the finger lakes of New York I stumbled across an older marina that had some pretty awesome older marine products and accessories and found a box of these wiggle warts! I was astounded by the find!


 I take it you bought them all....There used to be (maybe still there ) a nice tackle store on rt 20 in Canadaguia.About 20 west of Geneva NY. Maybe Canadaguia Fishing Tackle. It was big in catalogue sales in the 70's and had a storefront.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Some pre rapala Warts go for $100+ on Ebay.. But you probably know that....


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

used to be my favorite crank then


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

oh yeah color was chrome and black wee wart


----------



## Richardstover3 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet find for sure .


----------

